# Bridgeport R2E4 and even the R2E3 problems solved here well sort of..



## Richard White (richardsrelics) (Aug 31, 2017)

The company I work for bought one of these machines an R2E4. We got no documentation on how to run it or anything else. That was 3 weeks ago. We have found manuals online but the info contained in them was written in a way that you had to already know certain critical information.  
In the last 3 weeks we have learned that you need a Legacy PC, that has one with a serial port, 9 pin or 25 pin either will work.  Most modern PC's do NOT have these ports as they are now obsolete.

So I am making this post in hopes of helping anyone avoid the issues we had and save them time and aggravation. I will upload instruction sheet so that one can download it and take it to your machine, and with luck start making chips.

So once you buy the machine you have to confirm that the machine will actually power up and that all the axis function and move.  Once that is done, the instruction sheet will help.

I will add the instruction sheet shortly.  I have to type it up..yet..lol

Good luck

Richard


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Aug 31, 2017)

Did you not attempt using a serial port emulator?


----------



## Richard White (richardsrelics) (Aug 31, 2017)

I am not a PC guy like that,so we went with what had been proven to work. Our IT guy is going to set it up to run on Win10 thru a Virtualbox....that will allow us to secure the PC on the network.  If I understand that is using what you were talking about...


----------

